# New construction house, first soil test results



## Higgilicious (Aug 9, 2021)

Hello

I need help to know where to begin. I built this home last year in NE Ohio. I planted a TTTF/KBG mix from seed super store. The builder provided a rough grade, I then brought it 3" of soil and planted late (Oct).

The yard, 12k sq ft, did OK this spring. I applied 10 bags of milorganite (April). And a bag of Lesco 25-0-6 (End of May).

Attached are my soil results. I promise I'm not watering with milk regardless of what the calcium says. I need to lower the pH and bring P and K up.

I'm also not smart enough to figure out the 3.5lbs, 5.0, and 3.0 recommendations per 1k.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are soil remediation guidelines, which include some info in lowering pH:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165
If your soil is calcareous, it will be impractical to lower pH. Does your soil fizz if you put some vinegar on it?

For the fertilizer, the NPK numbers on a bag are the percentages of nitrogen (N), phosphorus (P), and potassium (K). Since you need all three, use a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10, at least enough to satisfy the K recommendation. A 50 lb bag of 10-10-10 would give you 5 lb each of N, P, and K. Don't go over 1 lb of a nutrient per 1000 sq ft per application. So for 12000 so ft, you need 120 lb of that fertilizer for an application to get 1 lb of N, P, and K per 1000 sq ft. The lab's recommendations are for a whole year. Fertilize when appropriate to do so. Fall is a great time to fertilize. You can consider August as early fall.


----------



## Higgilicious (Aug 9, 2021)

Thank you for the information. I've been looking for a fertilizer that is high in P. Siteone has a 50lb bag of 18-24-12 but 25% is polyplus which is supposed to be a slow release.

That should be 1 lb of phosphate for 12,000 sq ft...Can I apply it Sept 1, Sept 24th-ish, and Oct 18th-ish? I don't know how long is appropriate to wait between applications.

That would give me 2.25 lbs of N, 3 lbs of P, and 1.5 lbs of K. Is that too much during the cool season growing period? I plan to test again in March, so I have a better annual plan, but trying to add without having excessive waste.

I'll try the vinegar this week.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Separate applications by one month. The general rule is to limit it to 1 lb of a nutrient per month. Water in well. The starter fertilizer you found is fine to use.

Here is more detail on doing a vinegar test and what it means:
https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/publication/HS1262
If you do have calcareous soil, it would be best to do an elevated pH ammonium acetate soil test next year instead of Mehlich. Use Olsen for the phosphorus.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your soil P is very deficient.

Viriginagal suggested a balanced fertilizer since it will give you equal amounts of all 3, NPK. It is a sound approach. If you want to use a high P fertilizer, you can look at "starter fertilizers" at the big box stores. It is just a marketing term but most of them are higher in P than N (brands dont matter). The soil remediation guide has other options for P like MAP (11-52-0) that Advance Turf Solution in ohio has and likely SiteOne.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

There are several fertilizer calculators available online that will help you calculate how much you are putting down or need to put down. Correcting your P issue will likely be a multiyear journey. Putting down 5Lbs/M (1000 sq ft) in a year is an ambitious goal and I am not sure it is feasible.


----------



## Higgilicious (Aug 9, 2021)

Thank you all for your help!

I'm aerating the first week of September, and just got back from site one. I'm ready to get after it.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Sulfur going on the lawn.. I am in this boat to..

The sulfur needs warm temps to work best not that it wont work now. It also takes months to work. Get a spring soil test after this 50lbs. Then get another bag and put it down so it has all summer to work. You might look for AMS nitrogen sources or do some Citric Acid applications.

Yes your Phosphorus is super low. Purple grass low..


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Here is a good article regarding phosphorous management for Montana soils that are calcareous and have phosphorus deficiency. https://www.montana.edu/news/4576/proper-phosphorus-management-is-key-to-optimizing-montana-crop-yield


----------



## Higgilicious (Aug 9, 2021)

Here's my updated soil test after last fall. I spread some 13-13-13 already this year.

Am I correct in thinking the pH still needs to become lower?

Thanks for your help last season

Front



Back


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Grass will grow just fine at 7.6 and it is a long process to adjust. If you have the sulfur, go ahead and put it down this spring so it has the summer to break down. I would worry more about your macros (P-K). I'd do 8 apps of all purpose fert at .5 lbs per 1000 sq ft an app over the course of the year with the bulk of the apps coming in the spring and fall, not the heat of summer. Maybe get some organics with some micros to kickstart your fall N blitz. Get some root recycling going while mulching your clippings to help increase your OM. Also, IMO if you yard is 12k sq ft I wouldn't bother with 2 soil tests. Just lump it all together. Good luck!


----------



## Higgilicious (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks Koop,

I was planning on doing 4 apps at 1.0, everything with a balanced fertilizer 13-13-13

I saw a lesco carbon pro g on the site one website, but the examples showed an increase in pH. I thought it might be good for the OM.

Do you have an organic suggestion for micros, the quick look around I did all had some N.


----------

